# Please help briggs 326437 16 horse



## KenB776780 (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my first time on this site and was wondering if i could get some help. I have an old briggs on a gravely tractor .the engine is a model 326437-0170-01. I have replaced the magneto ,points,and plug. The thing gets a weak spark when i hold rhe plug wire. and when i put the wire to ground i get a blue spark. but when i attach a plug (many diff ones tried)i get nothing.This is driving me nuts. The new mag does not tell me which way to the flywheel. I am not sure where the wires to the points go. does anyone have a picture to help me out? the mag came from NAPA but had no instructions with it. The air gap is correct, the points are at .20 and the plug is properly gapped, I put in a new Key on the flywheel.WHERE DO I GO FROM HERE???


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you replace the condenser?


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

ok, jeez, i guess the moral of the story is to buy from a dealer so they can assist you along the way, just my .02 cents.

Anyways...if you came to my shop i would have recomened the updated Magnetron mag. it eliminates alot of parts and is straight forward.

usually when you do igniton on these its a good rule of thumb to replace all necessary parts related.

check to make sure connections are good also.


----------

